# decent aquatic shops cheshire/manchester/derbyshire



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

title says it all really. i'm only just starting to research (see t'other thread) so i don't want to walk into an aquatic shop that's only interested in the sale & sell me something that's totally unsuitable/give crap advice etc. 

i live kinda between stockport & buxton so i can get to stocky & buxton (obviously lol) manchester, cheshire & derbyshire. 

any recomendations?


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

steer clear of the abyss in stockport unless you know exactly what you want, 

wilmslow garden centre is a good one
along with world of water in alty is also good


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

pier aquatics in wigan is the best


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i don't know where the abyss is, never even heard of it. is it in the centre of stockport?

wilmslow is easily do-able. is it actually called wilmslow garden centre or something else? i'll need to google for directions & don't want to end up at the wrong place.

i think wigan might be a bit far, i'll check.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

The Abyss is fine ,Mark and Annemarie are an aquired taste but are totally on the level i`ve known them for years and used to work weekends for them a few years back.Pier is good fish always healthy and Wilmslow garden centre is worth a visit ,once again Dougie is a bluff old cove but ok once you know him.
Not strictly in stockport /cheshire et al but Oasis in Manchester is always worth a visit the owner Trevor is a good bloke and runs a tight ship ,i should know i worked there too six or so years ago.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

if you drive then Wigan is a must cos one of best aquatic shops in the country. Loads of oddballs, cichlids qand plecs etc

I live 30 odd miles away and go up for a nose every now and then


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

darwengray said:


> The Abyss is fine ,Mark and Annemarie are an aquired taste but are totally on the level i`ve known them for years and used to work weekends for them a few years back.Pier is good fish always healthy and Wilmslow garden centre is worth a visit ,once again Dougie is a bluff old cove but ok once you know him.
> Not strictly in stockport /cheshire et al but Oasis in Manchester is always worth a visit the owner Trevor is a good bloke and runs a tight ship ,i should know i worked there too six or so years ago.


 
its not mark and annemarie i have a problem with, mark has always been sound and annemarie seems to stay clear of the livestock side of things, its just the kids they employ, they have no idea about anything, not really thier fault as they only look about 15 but if they dont know they shouldnt be handing out advice, plus the amount of fish i have seen them drop on the floor while attempting to bag them up is shocking, then going ahh just leave it as im franticly trying to pick up 2 clown fish flapping on the floor. no its ok ill pick them up and put them back in the tank


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

yes i do drive, so yo reckon it's worth the journey then? will definately look into that.

i think i know the abyss know you mention mark & annmarie. did they used to have a shop in cheadle, near morrisons & now have a place near stockport college? if that's them then i used to get my orandas from them when i had my coldwater tank.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

forgot to ask in my last post. where abouts in manchester is oasis? my mum lives in manc so i'm up there quite a bit.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

bump to ask where abouts oasis in manchester is & abyss in stockport. i know if i googled oasis manchester, i'd end up eith loads of pages about the band & none about the fish shop lol.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

teshu said:


> any recomendations?


(clipped.)

What are you looking for?


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

try cockfields(try and talk to james) farm, fishworld(matt or andy), or cascades(ask for tom) all in manchester area i think. have only been to fishworld its in oldham but i know the other two arent too far from it.

tell them owlbassboy/ste from ireland sent you in for advice they are great guys and very helpful when ive contacted them about anything.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> (clipped.)
> 
> What are you looking for?


i'm in the process of setting up my first community tank. i've never kept tropicals before so i'm looking for a place with a good selection of healthy fish & sound advice about what's compatible with what.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not pushing you but try Lake Malawi cichlids.

Good site for advice HERE.


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

pier aquatics hasn't got much beginner fish, oasis is your best bet, abyss(formally south manchester aquatics) used to be good, but they recently relocated and havn't got the fish stock up to they old standard, its very good for marines though and definately still worth a look. id check out wilmslow garden centre and world of water as well

*World of Water* Aquatic Centre Thorley Lane, Timperly, *Altrincham*, Cheshire, WA15 7PJ 

wilmslow garden centre is signposted from the a34
Manchester Rd, Wilmslow, Cheshire, SK9 2JN - 01625 525700‎

Oasis Aquarium - specialists and stockists in marine, tropical and coldwater fish plus all types of equipment


----------



## matty86 (Sep 7, 2008)

hi if you can get to alfreton in derbyshire blue lagoon aquatics at carnfield hall garden centre are very good no kids trying to tell you what you already know all there staff keep fish and other animals and have an extensive knowlege of all things fish they arent pushy in trying to sell you any thing they have more trop than cold water and is only 2miles from M1 J28


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

the new abyss in Stockport is huge, its been in the process of opening now but everytime i go past it (only live 5 mins away) its door is now fully open 

The Abyss Aquatics Warehouse

not been to check in on fish stocks, but as for dry stock i aint seen much better, they have everything you could ask for.

i used to go to their previous 2 shops, the first was near morrisons down from edgerly and the other was opposite my old college so was always goin from there to stockport pet warehouse on my dinner. 

one week i went to get some slate, only to turn the corner and in my shock the store had been completely flattened! Didnt know they were planning a relocation!


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

www.wharfaquatics.co.uk there shop is in pinxton not far from m1 j28 and they do reptiles.


----------

